# Custom Kelly 7 string



## alexggbr (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm getting my 1st 7 string made. I chose a jackson kelly model [which I owned and I am crazy about], with the following specs:
- 7 string;
- 26.5" scale;
- "vinhático" body [I couldn't find an English word for this wood, it is somewhat simillar to mahogany in density, but a bit lighter and less bassy];
- quartersawn maple neck;
- ebony fingerboard;
- figured maple veneer on the headstock;
- set in neck;
- tune-o-matic bridge with strings through body;
- JB-7 and Jazz-7 passive pickups;
- Schaller mini locking tuners;
- Inlays: white abalone triangles;
- White finish with black bevels;

These are the pics so far. What I like about this luthier is that he is really concerned about finishing and playability of the guitar, so the neck profile is just awesome, really comfortable [for those who enjoy thin necks].




















I'll post more pics as it gets closer to conclusion...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2010)

looks great so far


----------



## hairychris (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks interesting and rather badassed, definitely. "_*Persea indica"*_ looks to be some sort of avocado wood....


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe this is the wrong forums section for this kind of a thread...

Still looks great so far ! Hope the headstock will look like a Jackson


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks great, you have taste in guitars!

I then I stumbled across this ...



> What I like about this luthier is that he is really concerned about finishing and playability of the guitar, so the neck profile is just awesome, really comfortable [for those who enjoy thin necks].



Who is this luthier? I like thin necks and the Kelly body 

Therefore, I will pay him the price several internal organs for a 6 string version of yours.


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, I actually redesigned the headstock a little bit so that the 1st string would follow more of a straight line between the nut and tuners, but still looks pretty jackson to me. Actually, it looks more like Jackson than an Indian cheap Jackson I owned...



> Who is this luthier? I like thin necks and the Kelly body
> 
> Therefore, I will pay him the price several internal organs for a 6 string version of yours.



His name is Fraterno and he lives here in Natal/RN/Brazil. He is the best luthier I know here. He does a really great job, since buying wood to, as I said, finishing and stuff. He also gives lifetime guarantee on his instruments, so whenever one needs to do any ajustments to it he does it for free.

The only con is that since he builds everything in a pretty handcrafted way, he doesn't do some sorts of finishing, like crazy custom MOP or abalone inlays or bindings. The ones on my guitar I did it myself. Custom crazy paintings is a no-go, too.

But aside from that, he is the best I know and will definitely have him making other guitars for me. He makes all kinds of stringed instruments,from acoustic 6,7 and 8 string guitars [his actual expertise], to craviolas, basses, electric guitars, you name it. Banana Wedgie, add me on Windows Live Messenger if you want to get in touch with him.
[email protected]


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 26, 2010)

detailed headstock photos...


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

<-- Jealous. WANT. 

Thanks for sharing! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2010)

alexggbr said:


> Well, I actually redesigned the headstock a little bit so that the 1st string would follow more of a straight line between the nut and tuners, but still looks pretty jackson to me. Actually, it looks more like Jackson than an Indian cheap Jackson I owned..



Well yeah the 1st will be straight line.. but the 7th will have an insane angle  ...
could be the pics .. heh...
I'm just sayin' 

Still can't wait to see more progress pics


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 26, 2010)

OMG! I cant WAIT to see the finished product!


----------



## svart (Jan 26, 2010)

looks damn cool! curious about the outcome!


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 27, 2010)

> Well yeah the 1st will be straight line.. but the 7th will have an insane angle  ...
> could be the pics .. heh...
> I'm just sayin'



True! The thing is I prefer that on the 7th rather than the 1st ... anyway, i suppose it was a good compromise.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 27, 2010)

alexggbr said:


> True! The thing is I prefer that on the 7th rather than the 1st ... anyway, i suppose it was a good compromise.



Well.. if you would use the "COW7" headstock just not reversed..the angles would be ok 

still its probably the pics ... cant wait to see some more


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 27, 2010)

> Well.. if you would use the "COW7" headstock just not reversed..the angles would be ok



Is this the headstock you mentioned? the 1st two on the left





I confess that I hadn't seen this headstock model before, but I couldnt think of a different one for the Kelly design. Even the reversed one I think it looks terrible (I saw Silenoz using one in a dimmu borgir video)


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually the first two from the left have the SLS headstock, the 3rd from left is a COW7...
I think the reversed headstock rules, but hey... I have one 

What I meant was ... take the reversed headstock.. and unreverse it 
so it looks like this:





Or this:


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh I see! Yeah the 1st string is not as angled as I thought. It looks nice! And I actually like the reversed headstock, even in terms of ease of access to the tuners I think it's better, but I don't think it looks good on a kelly, it kind of..."breaks" the line and direction of the design.

Anyway, got some new pics of the bevels and inlays in place (/anxiety mode on)


----------



## headibanez (Jan 27, 2010)

those inlays.........


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 27, 2010)

unfortunately +1 ^

why not just go with jackson-style inlays?


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a Jackson with sharkfin inlays ... and I got tired of it. Then I saw this pattern on a ESP(Galder signature) and I really liked it. Plus I am lazy and triangle inlays were easier to work on.. hehehehe


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it, and i dont usually like Kellys. Make sure and show us how it turns out.

And if you ever decide to part with that Jackson SLSMG...get a hold of me!


----------



## svart (Jan 28, 2010)

headibanez said:


> those inlays.........


this....  totally ruined a beautiful design IMO


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2010)

It's his guitar, he can do what he likes, negative comments like that aren't really necessary.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2010)

Those Inlays .. aren't that bad 
Personally I think blank fretboard are the best... but hey 
Are you planning on getting any other 7 strings ?


----------



## avenger (Jan 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It's his guitar, he can do what he likes, negative comments like that aren't really necessary.


 

I think the guitar looks awesome, that neck looks so tasty. I would have made the triangles all the same size (abit smaller) but its your guitar and I think they look pretty cool. I like how the 24th has four of them.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 28, 2010)

jb 7 and jazz 7.....AWESOME pickup combo choice, expecially the jazz 7...my favourite pickup for solos


----------



## svart (Jan 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It's his guitar, he can do what he likes, negative comments like that aren't really necessary.


sorry if it came off like me telling him what to do or not! wasn't my intention at all! just gave my personal and subjective thoughts about it...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2010)

It's all good, just if it were my thread I wouldn't be happy seeing my guitar shot down a little


----------



## alexggbr (Jan 28, 2010)

Nah it's all ok guys. I don't really mind, inlays are something way too subjective, so it's fine. I for example like sharkfin and the Les Paul Supreme's, but ain't really fond of ibanez's vine, or pentagram inlays, for example. Plus I REALLY liked this pattern. I have an all mahogany Brazillian Les Paul from the 70s [when decent wood was actually used] and I intend to do some heavy inlaying.



> jb 7 and jazz 7.....AWESOME pickup combo choice, expecially the jazz 7...my favourite pickup for solos



Choosing the pickup was actually really difficult, because I don't know that too many pickups and there are SO MUCH on the market. I only knew I didn't want EMG or any other active pickups. I went for the JB/Jazz combination because I in every review I read about them was positive, and the sound I was looking for was just what the reviewers had described. There was no doubt that they would be a very good choice. I just can't tell if they will sound good on my guitar, due to wood combination, etc etc, but hey, that's always a risk. If it sounds like shit i'll go back to active EMGs or any other loud pickup.


----------



## Zeromancer (Jan 28, 2010)

I actually think the inlays are cooler than the original sharkfin - Gonna be an awesome guitar when finished


----------



## gawangilbert (Jan 28, 2010)

Um Brasileiro por aqui rsrs!
Esta ficando muito bonita. No aguardo de mais fotos!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn Dude.. Thats going to be an awesome axe.. Should make a few more. I am sure (myself included) would be interested in them.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

this is awesome so far. keep em pics coming!


----------



## sublevel (Feb 6, 2010)

nice... keep update us.. you rock man


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep us updated man
the guitar looks pretty awesome
can't say i'm not jealous

MOAR PICS!


----------



## sepherus (Feb 6, 2010)

This thing looks awesome! Keep in mind that is coming from someone who does not like explorer style designs too. I really like the inlays too. It is a different take yet still a rooted in the sharkfin.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 6, 2010)

Deep fried sex on a stick this guitar kicks ass.

i agree the inlays could use some curvature, but i think with the headstock it will look ok.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2010)

I actually like those inlays.


----------



## Duraesu (Feb 7, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It's his guitar, he can do what he likes, negative comments like that aren't really necessary.





yes but there is a thing called "freedom of speech" and the OP has posted it so we could give our appreciation and opinions right? thats why there is comment boxes 

IMHO, the inlays dont fit the curvy body vibe of the guitar! but thats the way i see it! dont take me wrong


----------



## Shawn (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great so far. Nice work!


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 7, 2010)

svart said:


> this....  totally ruined a beautiful design IMO



You guys are so predictable it's just lame. All this fanboy/faddsh fawning over blank boards really gets old after a while. Sure they are great. It keeps the cost down at the factory. (How's that for freedom of speech?)

Anyway, whether it compliments the overall design or not, I would have to wait to judge until I see the completed product. I like the 4 at the 24th fret though.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 7, 2010)

I though you guys were talking about the installation of the inlays, not the shape. I'm not a huge fan of them, but because of the placement. OP, are the inlays a consistent distance from the edge of the fretboard? It looks like they're closer to the edge at the first fret than they are at the 24th fret. Is that the case, or am I just seeing it wrong?


----------



## durangokid (Feb 7, 2010)

aewww,mais um brazuca aqui! seja bem vindo

about the guitar, it looks awsome,i like the inlays idea but the last one looks odd,the one on the 24 fret.


----------



## alexggbr (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys thank u all for the comments (ré mais brazucas no pedaço )!

About the inlays: they're not perfectly distributed (positioning from edge and frets and stuff). I had the position perfectly designed on Corel Draw, but the laser carving guys who marked the outlines somehow were able to screw up the alignment. And at the time I was really pissed off about a lot of things that were already going wrong with this guitar project, so I just said fuck it and decided to go for it anyway. After all it looks actually better than I expected 
I was really surprised it took a while for ppl to notice these flaws heehhehe

Anyway hadn't had time to update but on the moment it's all painted white and some back and headstock black details have already been done. Also there will be some details in laminated mother of pearl (actually greenlip abalone, the same used on the inlays. the seller had sold me as being "white abalone" by the time I bought it but later he's updated the naming to being actually "greenlip abalone"... whatever, looks great anyway ) on both headstock and back of the guitar. I also decided to not go for the black bevels [she looked so great all in white  ].

Will post more pics later this week!


----------



## rto666 (Feb 25, 2010)

So?? ANY NEWS??


----------



## alexggbr (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally I got to update this! These are the pictures of the finished product (not QUITE, the truss rod cover is not in place ). I have to say that I was baffled on how BEAUTIFUL and AWESOME this thing sounds and plays. The neck is incridiblebly confortable, the sound is bright, powerful and alive. The sustain is amazing. The guitar even when unplugged, already sounds loud. I did expect it to sound nice, but not THAT nice. Will soon post links to some sound samples. The finishing hade a little minor flaws, but really minor.

So, onto the pictures:


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks awesome man, the body inlay is insane! SDs and a TOM on a Kelly are a big plus.


----------



## alexggbr (Feb 26, 2010)

forgot to mention, it also got really really light. Talk about a nice wood for solid guitars after all!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good! The only criticism I'd have is that it doesn't look like he had a real steady hand when doing the black line painting. But I like the abalone.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 26, 2010)

seeeeeex.


----------



## rto666 (Feb 26, 2010)

YeahhhH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Freackin' gorgeous!!!!!! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Isan (Feb 26, 2010)

If this thing had a hipshot I would fly down there and steal it .... but as is,
 awesome !!!!!
REP'd


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 26, 2010)

HOLY JESUS, that guitar is sick. I've always wanted a kelly with a TOM bridge.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 26, 2010)

The guitar looks sweet! Although what's even better is hearing how happy you are with it 

What inlay material was used on the body? 
Is that awabi shell? 
Looking forward to sound clips!


----------



## alexggbr (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks u all for the compliments!! I AM really happy with it! heeheh
About the inlay material on the body, this is a MOP laminate I bought from this guy on eBay (Home), he sells all sorts of shell and stuff. I bought from him both the laminate and the actual shells (greenlip abalone). This laminate looks like the shell so I think it would be made from it.
Here is a pic of each of the laminates I bought (i bought this white and a dark one-which I ultimately didn't use).


----------



## Edika (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing: Just amazing!!!!!! 

Enjoy this magnificent guitar but not so much as to forget to post sound clips!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 20, 2010)

Didn't notice this earlier 

The guitar looks great , much much better than I thought !

Congrats


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing work on the body inlay! Sick guitar


----------



## subsoil (Apr 20, 2010)

love it dude, I'm also currently looking for a white guitar. I guess the trend went down from cars to guitars


----------



## kmanick (Apr 20, 2010)

that came out great!
congrats, I like the inlays they're different (which I think is always a good thing).


----------



## guitarist_deth (Jun 23, 2010)

daaamn man that guitar is extra sweet  I'm proud to see that the 7 string world hasn't forgotten the jackson kelly shape. I'm gonna have me one of those one day, albeit pretty different. May you play it in good health


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 23, 2010)

this is my dream guitar, thanks alot


----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx (Jun 23, 2010)

alexggbr said:


> Is this the headstock you mentioned? the 1st two on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Silenoz bitch uses his own signature series esp... NOT JACKSON


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 23, 2010)

^ used to use jackson sir


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 23, 2010)

xRANDY_SAVAGEx said:


> That Silenoz bitch uses his own signature series esp... NOT JACKSON



he's referring to the KE7 silenoz used in the Progenies vid


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 24, 2010)

xRANDY_SAVAGEx said:


> That Silenoz bitch uses his own signature series esp... NOT JACKSON



You = Faggot.

Silenoz = Awesome.


----------



## richcastle66 (Jun 24, 2010)

dude thats beautiful. i was contemplating painting mine white, now you convinced me.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 24, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Looks good! The only criticism I'd have is that it doesn't look like he had a real steady hand when doing the black line painting. But I like the abalone.



Really? Where? I don't see any imperfections at all. are my eyes failing me?


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 24, 2010)

That looks amazing, except for that TOM. Why didn't you go with a hipshot bridge?

Love the color and the inlays though. Really nice.


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 25, 2010)

I finally got to post something recorded by this baby!! This is a song from my current band "Avalon Symphony". It consists pretty much in gothic male+female duet. The electric guitar parts were all recorded with the 7 string. The distortion comes from Guitar Rigg 4. Not many takes, not many guitars, a pretty much simple song.
PS: The song's lyrics are written in portuguese, in case someone finds it strange. As with the Brazillian guys, I hope you like it! It's not really usual to see bands singing in portuguese.

YouTube - Avalon Symphony - Ódio e Rancor ("Hate and Resentment")

This is a pic of me and her, taken for the band:





And a picture of the band:





Whoever likes the band can see other videos in "related".

I'm working on a new song, which I will use the guitar tuned down to A! This will be interesting... eheheheh


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2010)

Ummm... want. Oh, and the guitar's cool too.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 25, 2010)

The biggest fault is that TOM bridge. And pickup rings. I hate those.

Stick a flatmout or a hipshot bridge on it and get rid of the pickup rings and that guitar is amazing.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 25, 2010)

That pic looks like a "first one to look at the camera loses" contest


----------



## Necris (Aug 25, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> That pic looks like a "first one to look at the camera loses" contest


The guy on the right lost.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it looks great!
Congrats!


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys are really fans of that kinda bridge, huh ? Maybe I'll try one at my next guitar. I like TOMs a lot. What I really HATE is Floyd-Rose bridges. Pure fucking shit. I've seen on the internet Les Pauls and PRS's with that piece of shit. If only I could run over the jackass who had such a "Brilliant" idea...

By the way, what about that *schaller hannes* bridge? Are those great as they look?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 26, 2010)

Apparently so, but only made for 6's.

Great Kelly man, very cool idea and execution


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!! The thing it's missing is a graph tech tusq nut. The nut dimensions are absolutely different than any other pre-made nuts, and the only graph tech blank big enough to fit there is a long 63mm slab. Too bad I can't find it anywhere else (like ebay) and it seems that graphtech is getting rich by overpricing shipping costs.


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 26, 2010)

update to last post - found and bought the giant tusq slab on ebay right now


----------



## damigu (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm not a TOM fan either. i just love the feel of kahler bridges even in fixed bridge mode. that's what half of my guitars currently have and any future guitars will have, whammy or not.


----------



## arktan (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome, dude. I would also install a picatiny-rail on that! 

Nah, just kidding. It's awesome.


----------



## alexggbr (May 23, 2016)

Update on the guitar!

The paint job wasn't very good and it started to crack and fall off, and also the neck binding got dirty and yellowish (ugh!)

So I decided to have it painted all over.

Here's how it looked after 6~7 years:






Here's how it looks now

headstock









front

















back













So, what do u guys think?

I'm as happy Tyrion Lannister drinking and ....ing.


----------



## Bdtunn (May 23, 2016)

That's a whole lot of awesome!


----------



## Hollowway (May 23, 2016)

Wow, that is nice! The Kelly is a great shape, and those painted bevels really show it off.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 23, 2016)

That looks loads better!


----------



## Five Ten (May 23, 2016)

I'm a sucker for contrasting bevels like that. It looks very nice. Certainly a guitar I wouldn't mind playing, and it's also very cool that you've had it for so long. People around here tend to buy and sell, then buy some more just to sell it again.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 24, 2016)

Got to love Kellies, really.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 24, 2016)

My coworkers name is Kelly. She's not nearly as lovely as this.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 24, 2016)

I'm not the biggest fan of pointy guitars, but damn, that thing looks fine! I would rock it!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (May 27, 2016)

One of my favourite shapes ever. This looks amazing!


----------

